# One massive [beach] orgy - a feast for the eyes.



## juzme123 (Feb 21, 2011)

Lord have mercy. I present to you, the best beaches in the world.

disclosure - the source/link for each picture can be found by right-clicking on it and selecting "properties".

CLICK HERE TO ENJOY

:drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## juzme123 (Feb 21, 2011)

The colour of that water, the pristine white beaches. It just doesnt get better than that.


----------



## Huti (Nov 13, 2008)

Orgy!? Where, where, where????

After 1 minute:









:lol:


----------



## Geborgenheit (Sep 9, 2005)

You are cheating. I see no orgy here.


----------



## Turknology (Jan 31, 2007)




----------



## 1+2=3 (Sep 11, 2002)

All that I came here for was that orgy I was promised to see.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

no cougars! hno:


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

Is this yet-another-malware on SSC?


----------



## juzme123 (Feb 21, 2011)

*Somalia* - a sleeping giant with the longest coastline of any country in Africa + ME. :drool:








































































































ilig by Somalite, on Flickr


indian ocean by Somalite, on Flickr


Bosaso, Puntland, Somalia by The_Puntlander, on Flickr


beach by Somalite, on Flickr


Bander Bayla beach by DOOX_BARWAAQO, on Flickr


----------



## Geborgenheit (Sep 9, 2005)

Somalian pirates' paradise.


----------



## Turknology (Jan 31, 2007)

juzme123 said:


>


I guess this is the closest thing we'll see to an orgy on this thread...


----------



## juzme123 (Feb 21, 2011)

:drool: :drool: :drool:

*Djibouti*
















































































































































































Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## juzme123 (Feb 21, 2011)

Geborgenheit said:


> Somalian pirates' paradise.


Can you blame them !? That Indian Coast if F**ckin amazing :cheers:

P.S BTW do not bring in the pirates into this.


----------



## juzme123 (Feb 21, 2011)

East African beaches are just out of this world :drool:

*Eritrea*


----------



## juzme123 (Feb 21, 2011)

*Kenya*


Diani Beach, Mombasa, Kenya by Mark Lukoyanichev, on Flickr


Diani Reef Beach Resort & Spa - stranden by Star Tour, on Flickr


Diani Beach Kenya by Star Tour, on Flickr


Diani Beach by CRAddison, on Flickr


Leopard Beach Resort & Spa, Diani, Kenya by safari-partners, on Flickr


----------



## Turknology (Jan 31, 2007)

less beaches more bitches plz :gunz:


----------



## juzme123 (Feb 21, 2011)

:drool: :drool: :drool:

*Tanzania*


----------



## Turknology (Jan 31, 2007)




----------



## juzme123 (Feb 21, 2011)




----------



## Turknology (Jan 31, 2007)

that's more like it


----------

